# 235 CaseIH tractor



## Danny johnson (Aug 16, 2018)

Hello everyone, My name is Danny I just purchased this tractor and I, need help deciding the serial #17627629.Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Danny, welcome to the tractor forum. 

I found the following info on the internet. Looks like your tractor is a 1987 model. You can get an operators manual for about $25.
*
Serial Number Information for Case-Ih 235*

*Serial Number:* *Year Made:* *Plate Location:*
17626500 1986 RIGHT FRONT FRAME
17627429 1987 RIGHT FRONT FRAME
CCJ0001501 1988 RIGHT FRONT FRAME
CCJ0002370 1989 RIGHT FRONT FRAME
CCJ0031120 1990 RIGHT FRONT FRAME
*Specifications*
*Specifications for Case-Ih 235 Tractor Data*

*Make: *Case-Ih *Model: *235 *Years Made: *1986-1990
*HP-PTO: *15.2 *HP-Engine: *18 *HP-Drawbar: 
HP-Range: *15 *Engine-Make: * *Engine-Fuel: *DIESEL
*Engine-Cyl(s)-CID: *3/51.8 *Transmission-STD: *SG *Optional: *HYDRO
*Fwd/Rev Standard: *6/2 *Fwd/Rev Optional: * *Mfwd-Std/Opt: *OPT
*Tires-Std Front: *4.5-10 *Tires-Std Rear: *8-18 *Wheelbase-Inch: 
Pto Type: * *Pto Speed: *540 *CAT I-3pt Hitch: *True
*CAT II-3pt Hitch: *False *CAT III-3pt Hitch: *False *Hitch Lift: 
Hydraulics-Type: * *Hyd-Cap: * *Hyd-Flow: 
Hyd Std Outlets: * *Cooling Capacity: * *Fuel Tank Capacity: 
Cab-Stdm A/C; Rops: * *Weight: *1323 *New Price: *9410
*Paint Codes*
*Paint Information for Case-Ih 235*

*Color Application:* *MFG Color Name:*
BODY CASE-IH RED
WHEELS ALUMINUM


----------



## Danny johnson (Aug 16, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Danny, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> I found the following info on the internet. Looks like your tractor is a 1987 model. You can get an operators manual for about $25.
> *
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Danny johnson (Aug 16, 2018)

Sixbales how did you decode the serial #


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Danny johnson said:


> Sixbales how did you decode the serial #


Howdy Danny,

Note from data presented in my first post that serial numbers for the year 1987 started at 17627429. Your serial number is 17627629. Your machine was made very early in the year 1987.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members. Glad to see sixbales is already helping you.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------

